# Aquasoil, Tropica plant growth substrate or other for shrimps



## crip_tic (31 Jan 2014)

Hi, I'm leaning towards tropica plant growth substrate for my lightly planted Nano tank which will have shrimps - then I hear that aqua soil has been good for shrimp keepers.... what do people think?

or do I stick to moss etc and forget plants that want to be 'planted' as such?

This is my first proper go at a planted tank.

Cheers


----------



## Aquadream (31 Jan 2014)

Aquasoil is perfect for shrimps, all types, but I hate it in my planted tanks.


----------



## stu_ (31 Jan 2014)

Hi, welcome to the forum
Plants will grow in either,the Tropica will need capping.
Some aqua soils will leach ammonia for the first couple of weeks.
What type of shrimps?


----------



## criptic (2 Feb 2014)

I'm going to top with Fluval shrimp substrate - going to go for	RC mostly - maybe some Rilli if the Cherry settle ok. I've had RC and Tigers before which did really well in a community tank but now I want a second tank just for them to have a go at planting. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------

